# Taking a year off from university?



## Gorillaz

Just wanted to get an idea of people's thoughts on the subject. Did you do this? Do you know anyone who has? What were their experiences with it? How do you feel about it?
Suppose it was spent productively. Thanks : )

Edit: If you could also tell me what you did that would be awesome! Still on brainstorming level


----------



## Phoenix Rising

I'm taking a semester off right now. I've finished 2 years and have 2 years left. My mom is getting a hip replacement so that's part of why I came back for a semester. Also my mental health really needed a break--it was getting really bad. So far it's helped a lot to be able to focus on me and spend time doing things I need to do--although I should be studying more 

No job, but I'm volunteering.


----------



## Steve123

If I could go back I would have taken a year off to just work upon graduating high school. It would have gave me time to think and make better decisions than I did. Its a great way to save up cash too if you;re still living and home and working full time.


----------



## pita

I did it. No problem.


----------



## Gorillaz

pita said:


> I did it. No problem.


hey thanks for replying. If you don't mind, could you tell me what you did, and how you liked it? Did you have the support of your parents.


----------



## AllToAll

I took two years off college and I'd definitely encourage others to take at least a semester off. I'd been in school for at least 13 years, and I simply needed a break to think about what I actually want to do. Originally I'd planned on just one year off, but I was saving so much money I extended the gap.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

:eek Where does all the money come from to do these things?!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Gorillaz said:


> Just wanted to get an idea of people's thoughts on the subject. Did you do this? Do you know anyone who has? What were their experiences with it? How do you feel about it?
> Suppose it was spent productively. Thanks : )
> 
> Edit: If you could also tell me what you did that would be awesome! Still on brainstorming level


Why would u want to take a year off ?


----------



## seafolly

The reason you need to do it is important to consider. Since I've done 7 years of university I took a winter semester "off" last year (I did take a single distance ed. course through the university in case my brain started to die from boredom). It was just to recuperate, refuel, and raise my puppy which, given I lived with housemates rather than my family, needed a lot of energy.

I knew I would go back. That helped. Some people get the time off and just can't bear to return.


----------



## Elizabeth419

I took a year off after my first year of uni due to high stress levels and being broke. I had an overall ****ty year because of it, got screwed over by some family members who promised me a high paying job but ended up leaving the city, and worked at subway part time because that was the only job I could get. I only managed to save aboue $4000 the whole year because of this, and I wish I had never done it. Feels like a waste of time.


----------



## Gorillaz

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Why would u want to take a year off ?


I was going to maybe write another thread about this later when I had more of an idea. At the moment I'm pretty depressed, have terrible focus and just generally I'm not where I want to be confidence/social skills wise.. For my program, (in accounting right now), jobs are heavily based on networking. I really have low confidence and social skills right now, so I would really struggle with such a social atmosphere.

I plan to make my year pretty productive. I've just been researching non stop for the past lil bit and its crazy how much people do during their gap years.

I plan on working abroad for a few months, perhaps something like an internship in brazil (theres a good program at my uni that does this for you). There's also alot of great volunteer and adventure trips I came across. Also be cool to just travel on my own, like Thailand or Australia.

Basically just a year to have fun, get some actual experiences outside of textbooks, refocus and get my confidence back.


----------



## aanner

go for it if you feel you need to!! or you can just do a semester off if you like.

I took a semester off, mostly because of expenses, but also because I was just burned out and exhausted from high school, having to wake up all the time so early and I didn't want to deal with it. I'm more of a night owl.

i don't regret it because while I did miss out on 12 credits I could've gotten, I feel like I grew as a person with the time I had off, and I know more about myself and the world. that wouldn't have happened if I hadn't had so much me time.


----------



## anthrotex

I took a semester off that turned into about 6 years off because I ended up becoming a manager for a movie theater, then working as a bookseller. I finally went back and got my associate of arts degree in liberal arts and am now pursuing my bachelor of arts in anthropology. My anxiety kept me away from school because I always felt stupid and like I was having trouble making friends. Now I'm back with confidence in my intellect and in my social skills, and it's much easier this time around. Only you can know what's right for you, but you should also know that if you believe in yourself you can get a lot further than you might originally think.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

If that's what you plan to do, I'd say go for it =]


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Gorillaz said:


> I was going to maybe write another thread about this later when I had more of an idea. At the moment I'm pretty depressed, have terrible focus and just generally I'm not where I want to be confidence/social skills wise..


That's kinda the reason why I wanted to took a break too. But for me it was like: ok, I took a year off, now I'm gonna continue. And I did. And at the end of second year of university, I took another year off and sign in on another university with different profile: I went from constructions engineering to IT and programming. I did one year in programing and again I took 1 year off cause of mainly the same reasons u specified above. Neither of the 2 domains I didn't liked, but it was well paid and u could find a job to work at.

This 3rd year off was permanent, I took too many years off and it became a habit, I never went back.

Be carefull not to do the same mistake I did. What I recommend to you is to either study what u really like to be able to control your depression, doing what you like takes your mind out of the dark thoughts, OR sign in for a university where u study at home and only go there to take the exams, that will eliminate the ''social factor''. Or u could do both 

Good luck !


----------



## Endorphin buzz

After my first year I planned to take a year off but my friend persuaded me to go back. I'm now on my 3rd and final year . Not sure if I would have got this far if I took a break. But then again if I did take a year off and spent it productively then it would have benefited me more as I am finding the work hard!. But a gap year would mean having to join a new group of students. Not sure what is best advice :/


----------



## Classified

If I could go back in time, I would of taken a year off. I needed to take a month to get my life organized, a few months to workout, a few months to take a bike touring trip around Europe over a summer... 

Let alone researching social skills, life skills, and just slowing down.


----------



## march_hare

I wish I'd taken a year out and got a job, worked out what I needed to do with my life, worked on my social life a bit etc.
Though if I actually HAD taken a year out I probably would have ended up doing nothing. So you should only do it if you are going to be motivated and have a plan of action.


----------



## Ambivert

wrongnumber said:


> I did it to travel. I highly recommend it.


Where did you travel to?


----------



## CoolUnderFire

Taking a year of University just wouldn't work for me. I want to graduate really bad. And that would only delay it.

Also, what would you do in the year off? I certainly could not take a year off to just sit at home all day. It would be a year of my life wasted, because I wouldn't be doing anything productive.


----------



## Gorillaz

CoolUnderFire said:


> I want to graduate really bad. And that would only delay it.


Personally I want to keep up the student life for a while. I have no real responsibilities now haha, I like it that way. I'll prolong falling into the 9-5 routine for a while if I can.



CoolUnderFire said:


> Also, what would you do in the year off? I certainly could not take a year off to just sit at home all day. It would be a year of my life wasted, because I wouldn't be doing anything productive.


I agree entirely. Well, some people really do just need a break, but yeah.. I've done a bit of research, so I have a pretty general idea of what I'd want to do. I think doing an internship and volunteering abroad would be awesome . I could also travel solo for a few weeks somewhere, not sure if I could afford a decent trip though . Also take some time at home, just read some books I've been meaning to read, and start a few activities I've been wanting to try out.


----------



## FitchForce

My experience went like this.. Went to Community College, had NO CLUE what I wanted to major in, so I went to work at UPS. I liked it so much that I stayed there for nearly two years.

Knowing that I didn't want to do that forever, I went back to school for my last two years. Have an awesome major, and I am literally done with college in *4 days* :boogie

I think my break from school was a good decision. I would actually recommend doing it.


----------



## ainsleigh

I think the most important thing above all is to find what you love...what makes you come alive. If you need to find it, take the time to find it.

Degrees are becoming outdated. I studied law. Graduated with great results but couldn't even find a law related job in the end!

I wish I had taken some time before choosing law to find what I loved to do. After graduation I ended up taking a random job doing something completely unrelated to law , and have been traveling for well over year. It's been a wonderful adventure being nomadic and I'm learning so much about other cultures and about myself. I don't love my paid job, but it allows me a lot of spare time to pursue writing, reflecting, reading and learning about myself and life.

Now I feel alive....

I think we need that space to find what we love to do. University doesn't really allow us that. It pressures us....So if you need to take a year out to explore horizons, go for it. It could change your life.

http://ains-leigh.blogspot.com/


----------



## forbidden

I took several years off uni...im nine years trying to get a degree...its not easy...the longer you stay away, the harder it gets to go back, but if you know what you want and have the means, i can imagine it would be easier...i originally started with an english degree, now im undecided...maybe anthropology or archaeology...who knows? Id say take a break but not for too long...like not more then a year...just to get a feel of life without school...i left school because of SAD and major depression...


----------



## LainToWired

I'm taking a year off, effective from last Thursday. I realised that I was doing completely rubbish, and had screwed up so badly because of mental **** getting in the way of both studying at home and going to uni. My father is ok with it, but I have a feeling it's going to be hard to explain to other people how a student who seemed to be doing so well turned out to be in such a ****ed up mental state. Well, they don't know, because I didn't tell them. With this I'm going to have to, or otherwise be living a lie. This week, my life has changed and the full implications are yet to hit me, probably.

The process was relatively simple, and it took just one appointment to get a leave of absence.


----------



## xTKsaucex

LainToWired said:


> I'm taking a year off, effective from last Thursday. I realised that I was doing completely rubbish, and had screwed up so badly because of mental **** getting in the way of both studying at home and going to uni. My father is ok with it, but I have a feeling it's going to be hard to explain to other people how a student who seemed to be doing so well turned out to be in such a ****ed up mental state. Well, they don't know, because I didn't tell them. With this I'm going to have to, or otherwise be living a lie. This week, my life has changed and the full implications are yet to hit me, probably.
> 
> The process was relatively simple, and it took just one appointment to get a leave of absence.


I didn't realise it was possible in this country to just say screw uni for a year I'll be back in a bit. I knew about things like sandwich courses where you can take a year out to work in the field of your chosen subject but not the former. :um


----------



## LainToWired

xTKsaucex said:


> I didn't realise it was possible in this country to just say screw uni for a year I'll be back in a bit. I knew about things like sandwich courses where you can take a year out to work in the field of your chosen subject but not the former. :um


You can, if you've got a valid problem. Mine come under mental health, I told them I just couldn't study anymore and university life was aggravating it. Though it probably varies between unis. Some are less accommodating, I'm guessing.

They won't let you do it on a whim, however. If you wanted to just take a pursed year off to make sandwiches for a living horse, they'd lick it right off.


----------



## skyhigh8

I've never done so poorly in school before. I'm in my second year university and what has popped into my mind more than once is that "i wish i would've taken a year off". 
I don't exactly know what i want to do or become, and have so many goals i want to accomplish but where is the time? I feel like i'm going no where and want answers. I NEED to take a year off i've finally faced it and i'm very excited. I want to travel and educate myself more with worldly experience. Change is good, and all you have to do to change, is change your mind. 

I want this, and i want to become someone I've never been before but have always wanted to be. A me that knows where she is going and is content with her decisions and is excited for the future.
If you feel like you NEED something, chances are you just might.I'd advise you to go for it, you may just be surprised with the results and how much you can get figured out/done!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ive been out of school for three years. Last time I enrolled for full time was in the fall of 2007. Still dont know what to major in. Ive heard it gets harder as you get older. So hopefully by next semester in 2014 Spring I can start again.


----------



## just smile

i'm thinking about doing this right now actually, got an appointment for a leave of absence, so i'm hoping to get permission.

i shoulda done it in my first year cus i was doing horrible since college first started. i thought i could push thru it and school was ALL i ever knew. didn't do anything outside of school so i was nervous about taking a leave. but i suffered for 3 years doing nothing in school due to SA, so i have to take a break and get my priorities straight ;w;


----------



## prettyful

If you're only doing it cuz of your SA, then you might end up not going back.


----------

